# Need help. Paracord buckle or clasp or some form of closure



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi my friends. Been a while, huh?

I've made a number of paracord slings and stuff in the past, but have always made them with sling swivels built in. I'm attempting to make a "swivelless" sling. 

It'll be going on a double barrel shotgun, for which i do not want to install swivel studs. 

This is kind of the idea I'm looking for:



























The way these all work is basically that the sling (when slung) is not long enough to slip off the end of the barrel. 

What I'm thinking is a few different options.

1. one end of the sling having an open loop. You would put this around the stock, and feed the sling back through the loop as you see in the middle picture. Then the barrel end of the sling could simply be a closed loop that slips over the barrel. 

2. the other idea I had is using the open loop in the above idea for one end, then a closure or snap or buckle of some sort at the other end, but made out of paracord (I don't want a plastic buckle or whatever). So for this I'm thinking something like the paracord bracelets with the little lanyard knot in the end that slips through the loop to secure it, however i dont know how secure that would be. 

3. the last idea is somewhat like the first picture. All i would need to do was make some sort of thin sling (square braid, round braid, snake knot that would take FOREVER), and then make some sort of keeper or slider that can move up and cinch the looped end around the stock and barrel. 


So, i need thoughts and suggestions. Lets get this figured!


for what its worth, this is the shotgun it will be going on:


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

There was a pic I saw here a while back where there was a really tight wrap around the stock, with one little loop sticking out between the wraps. maybe you can modify that.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

HardcoreSlot said:


> There was a pic I saw here a while back where there was a really tight wrap around the stock, with one little loop sticking out between the wraps. maybe you can modify that.


Was it me who posted it, on this gun?









I dont want this one permanently attached to the gun for a few reasons, one being that i dont want anything to affect the bluing on this one and the paracord may do that, and two being that I'd like to not obstruct the sight picture looking down the rib of the shotgun. 

Also, that would require me to install some form of swivel stud on the back. i suppose i could simply attach a sling to the lacing on the shell holder I made though? 

I supose if I did a similar wrap up front it wouldnt slide because of the ribb being textured, and i could use a single sling stud swivel up there, and either make an extra set of holes in the leather shell holder and use paracord to make a sling loop then run a regular plain old rifle sling through it (non paracord). Hmmmmm that may work. 



The truck gun with the coach gun, truck gun is being sold to a buddy and the sling is going with it. As you can see in my first post I have already transferred the shell holder over to the new gun.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Thinking about it that style may not work for the front because of the gap pet week the two barrels on the bottom.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I like your first idea but considering I never made a rifle sling before I can't offer any real insight.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

I just realized the issue with that, is that by nature, the sling would have to be long enough to slip off the gun. it wouldnt slip off with a shoulder in the strap, but it would have to be long enough to reach the end of the barrel and slip over it.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Around the stock part is the easy part right? It's the barrel end your looking for correct? My first thought was 4 strand loop but not sure it would hold very well around the barrel.







Run braid back through for a cinch down type. I use these on archery slings and works around the cam. You tweaked my intrest on this one.... 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords


----------



## cyclops_hammer (Jun 29, 2014)

Why not a noose.

Ever consider a single point sling ? 

I'd personally have a gun smith install a sling front anchor. 




Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------

